# Growing plants with 4000k to 5000k lighting?



## aquanauts (Jan 18, 2015)

I know the ideal light temperature range for growing plants is around 6500k to 6700k, but I usually grow with 5000k bulbs. Would the use of 6500k whiter bulbs dramatically increase the rate of growth in my plants?
Additionally, I am considering growing plants with 4000k leds. Would this work well? Thanks!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I have grown plants in every light K value from 2700 to 18,000K.
I can see no difference in the speed of growth at any of those.
Led bulbs tend to have narrow band width much more so than fluorescent bulbs.
But the Finnex RayII has only white bulbs as other fixtures also do especially
in the cheaper ones. Those all grow plants and I doubt there's anyone who can
give you statistics on speed of growth on any particular one of them.
The Zoo Med "Flora sun" is the only bulb that I know of which has 5000K.
They grow plants well, but I'd hardly use just them as the visible light from one
of them is fairly poor compared to other bulbs. Better in pairs/w other bulbs.


----------

